# Belkin wireless router trouble



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

I've just bought a Belking 54g ADSL modem and wireless router. I can connect to the internet without a problem when i'm connected to the router via the ethernet cable. However, I cannot view any webpages when I try to connect wirelessly. The laptop I am using has no trouble connecting to other wireless networks. And strangely I am able to make internet phonecalls via Skype using the wireless connection, I just cannot view any webpages in either Internet Explorer or Firefox. 

Anyone got any suggestions what it might be? The belkin tech support have been pretty useless so far.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you are attempting to connect wirelessly, let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Hey, cheers for the help. Here's the data from the command prompt. 


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet 
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-4B-3F-0B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless Mini PCI Card Model 
0508
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-6F-B8-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 May 2007 21:31:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 May 2008 21:31:15


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the connection looks fine. Let's try a couple of tests.

Start, Run, CMD

PING 66.94.234.13

Tell us the result.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the result.


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>ping 66.94.234.13

Pinging 66.94.234.13 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=47
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=47
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=47
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 181ms, Maximum = 183ms, Average = 181ms

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can I see the IPCONFIG when you're connected using the cable connection to the router?


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I need to see the IPCONFIG /ALL display like you did previously. :smile:


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Oops, here we go then:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CAT>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-4B-3F-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.135.1.36
195.40.1.36
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 May 2007 18:47:53
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 May 2008 18:47:53


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's curious that your DNS server addresses are redirected to public DNS addresses. Since you're having a DNS resolution issue, that's probably the reason. How about posting a hijackthis log.


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Right oh, here we go...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 21:11:10, on 23/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon04.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program 
Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\CAT\My Documents\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = 
http://www.supanet.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = supanet 
Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet 
Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - 
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} 
- C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program 
Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - 
c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program 
files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SUPASTATUS] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection 
Wizard\Status.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IW ControlCenter] C:\Program 
Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon04] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD04] "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 
11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program 
Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone 
Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program 
Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash 
/minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe 
/RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe 
/RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 
'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 
'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - 
C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - 
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - 
{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program 
Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.supanet.com/
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - 
http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177866919096
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - 
http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177866897796
O17 - 
HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4C63D09E-7C2D-4225-8144-28AAF8D877D6}: 
NameServer = 212.135.1.36,195.40.1.36
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - 
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - 
{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - 
{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - 
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - 
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - 
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program 
Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common 
Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common 
Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPH11 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPHipm11.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program 
Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 6420 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you post the HJT log without all the lines wrapped?


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Ok, maybe the attachment is more useful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The log is still screwed up. Turn off word wrap in notepad as a default.


----------



## mfulton82 (May 14, 2007)

Ok, should be working now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One thing I see in the log is:


> O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4C63D09E-7C2D-4225-8144-28AAF8D877D6}: NameServer = 212.135.1.36,195.40.1.36


Any reason you'd be overriding your DNS entries? If not, you might try fixing this with HijackThis, make a backup in HJT in case you need to restore.


----------

